# madelynmccabe's Thread: Lets See Everyone's Herd Houses!



## madelynmccabe

Hi BYH! I would love to see pics of everyone's houses for their special herds!!! It could be a barn, coop, shed, pasture, pen, kennel, cage, dog house, pretty much anything you can come up with (pics of your herds/pets will be accepted too). I would love to get to know everyone even better on BYH! 

  I'll start this off with pics of my goat house and chicken coop!





 
The goat house.



 
Had to do some decorating on the inside of the goat house too



 
Here's the hen house!

Hope I get lots of good pics from y'all


----------



## Ferguson K

Thats adorable!


----------



## NH homesteader

I love your goat house! Gives me ideas.... My poor husband!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very nice


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL we do the "flavor" of the year.

We seem to out grow everything and so we build, move, rebuild, add on, switch all the time.

Designing my real barn for when we move.


----------



## babsbag

Here's the barn right after we installed it. It is 30 x 40 and basically divided down the middle. Half has the feeder and is open housing, the other half has a center aisle and the kidding pens. We will be adding a front on the barn this month. 





The inside kidding pens and you can see the siding I added below the cover. 





Another inside picture.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Here's the barn right after we installed it. It is 30 x 40 and basically divided down the middle. Half has the feeder and is open housing, the other half has a center aisle and the kidding pens. We will be adding a front on the barn this month.
> 
> View attachment 21338
> 
> The inside kidding pens and you can see the siding I added below the cover.
> 
> View attachment 21339
> 
> Another inside picture.
> 
> View attachment 21340


Nice


----------



## madelynmccabe

Wow! @babsbag That's really nice!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

@madelynmccabe , do you know how much it costed to build? Something like that would cost at least several thousand to buy. I'll tell you a 3rd time - I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

@Latestarter, we're waiting for your chicken coops...


----------



## Green Acres Farm

babsbag said:


> Here's the barn right after we installed it. It is 30 x 40 and basically divided down the middle. Half has the feeder and is open housing, the other half has a center aisle and the kidding pens. We will be adding a front on the barn this month.
> 
> View attachment 21338
> 
> The inside kidding pens and you can see the siding I added below the cover.
> 
> View attachment 21339
> 
> Another inside picture.
> 
> View attachment 21340


How much did that cost to build?


----------



## madelynmccabe

@Green Acres Farm it was actually only 700!! It would have been a lot more expensive but we got the fencing really cheap from an amazing friend. And thanks again!!


----------



## Baymule

Here's the Hawg Hut I built last fall for the three feeder pigs we got. They loved it! They went to freezer camp this spring.










Then we weaned the lambs. They like the Hawg Hut too!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

madelynmccabe said:


> @Green Acres Farm it was actually only 700!! It would have been a lot more expensive but we got the fencing really cheap from an amazing friend. And thanks again!!


You don't mean the house AND fencing do you?!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Baymule said:


> Here's the Hawg Hut I built last fall for the three feeder pigs we got. They loved it! They went to freezer camp this spring.
> 
> View attachment 21341
> 
> View attachment 21342
> 
> Then we weaned the lambs. They like the Hawg Hut too!
> 
> View attachment 21343


Cost?


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 21345 View attachment 21344


Love it! How much did it cost and can we please see the inside?


----------



## Baymule

Green Acres Farm said:


> Cost?


I had to buy a tube of black gook caulking for the holes in the used tin. Basically the cost was nothing. The skids are salvaged cross arms from old telephone poles. I already had the 3/4" plywood, salvaged from a stage, I had the used tin, the 2x4's were from the reject lumber pile at Lowes. Ok, so I bought the 2x4's, but I only paid half price. I had the screws leftover from another project.

What I have on hand dictates what I build. I am a scrounger. I even have my husband scrounging now, we always check out the reject rack at Lowes, we get some great deals!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Love it! How much did it cost and can we please see the inside?



If you go to my Farm Thread you
can see the original building and the addition and the entire construction
I built the addition my self 
I can't remember the material
Cost I think it's in the tread
And I show how I built the stalls
It starts Jan 2015


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yep! @Green Acres Farm that was the whole cost!!! And I LOVE all of the animal homes so far!! They are all great


----------



## Green Acres Farm

madelynmccabe said:


> Yep! @Green Acres Farm that was the whole cost!!! And I LOVE all of the animal homes so far!! They are all great


WHAT?!!!!! No way!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What we call the 'red shed' is just a glorified carport.  My original barn is waaaaay to ramshackle to post a pic of, lol.  I have built some partitions inside since this pic was taken.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

frustratedearthmother said:


> What we call the 'red shed' is just a glorified carport.  My original barn is waaaaay to ramshackle to post a pic of, lol.  I have built some partitions inside since this pic was taken.
> 
> View attachment 21347


Love it!


----------



## babsbag

@madelynmccabe  I like your houses, very nice. I have a coop too but realized that I have pictures of us building it but none of it done, will have to work on that. 

My barn was built while planning on 30 goats and it now houses 40. I have 6 kidding pens and will probably wish for a few more come next March. Nothing is ever big enough. I have to build shelter for my bucks too, I have 6 of those now. 

I will say that I love my barn, one of the best investments I have made.


----------



## babsbag

@frustratedearthmother  very nice barn and the goats are adorable. But I have to ask, how do you keep the goats from banging the heck out of it. Mine would destroy it in a week. Maybe your goats are just better behaved than mine.


----------



## babsbag

Green Acres Farm said:


> How much did that cost to build?



Too much   I think the barn was about 3500.00. I got free financing from FarmTek. It also has about 500.00 worth of gravel in it for flooring. It is all part of the cost of building the dairy.

I needed to dismantle my old barn area as that is where the dairy was going to be. The old one started out as a 10' center aisle with roofing on each side and then we just kept adding more and more metal roofing as I added more goats. It was functional but very Hodge-podge and always wet and muddy in the winter. So glad it is gone.


----------



## Latestarter

Someone asked so here's the hen haciendas. This was with no pop doors and ramps yet, the "trap doors" you see carbinered on the front are the clean outs to rake the coop litter out into the runs. There are similar trap doors on the back that I leave open (covered in hardware cloth and screening) for ventilation. The bird netting never got installed over the runs, though it was purchased and still sits in the garage. The shed in the background is gone. I gave it to a neighbor and it was quite the fiasco getting it onto the back of a flat bed truck and moved across the street into her yard. All the pallets stacked there have been burned and are gone. That's essentially where the barn was going to go for the goats. After this move, I can tell you quite honestly that my next coop(s) will be nowhere near this fancy or extravagant.

Edit to add, this was before I installed the gates to the runs as well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Latestarter, the bird netting will work in TEXAS ! 

Baymule, I do the same -- "repurpose" and scrounge.  Of late, I have found that I have been painting some shelters as it gives them some continuity and minimizes some of the less than perfect carpentry.

babsbag, I have often thought of a great FarmTek building like that.  As you have found, these goats try to climb anything, which includes the sides of those dang  hoop houses.  Wood pony walls almost a requirement.

Often the buildings we have are dictated by the livestock we keep.   In my case, I have some of the carports in fields, some 3 sided run-ins, another 32X32 run in that is four sided, plus a small barn that is rarely used now.....except kidding & milking for the goats.   Once my show days with the mini horses was over, the "showiness" of the structures became less. 

Of course, I am not in a neighborhood where we need/want to keep things cute & perfect.   I've seen chicken coops with curtains on the windows.  Wow, no time to wash those.  Lucky to sweep the feed room!  


But I love to see them!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

@Latestarter your chickens are evidently spoiled rotten! I won't show that picture to my chickens for fear of rebellion! 

We have a bunch of random buildings and coops that we've built as we get new animals or need to move them.  Everything is built to be moved,  most of it is on skids.  And most of the buildings aren't pretty but they've been mostly free or very cheap.  A lot of them were built for the price of the screws holding them together.


----------



## madelynmccabe

Wow @Latestarter that is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> But I have to ask, how do you keep the goats from banging the heck out of it.


I was concerned about that before I had it built.  I thought I'd have to line the bottom 4 feet with heavy duty plywood.  But, it has not even been a concern.   I've got mini-horses, pigs, standard size Nubians and pygmy goats that all use it and there has not been a problem. 

I did upgrade to the heavier framework and tie downs, but the sheet metal is just whatever is standard for this type of building.


----------



## Baymule

In 2012, I lost all my senses and ordered ducks. I wanted to raise Pekins for the freezer.
Pekins never sleep.
Pekins never shut up.
Pekins quack all night long.
Pekins, at least mine, never liked me.
Pekins, again-mine, were hysterical.
Pekins, mine, were MUCH better in the freezer!

I needed a shelter for them, so I laid a pallet over 4 plastic milk crates and stapled opened up plastic feed sacks over it. It worked splendidly.


----------



## NH homesteader

I just sold the last of my ducks.  They  were so annoying.  Cute but annoying. I didn't realize how much of the noise on our  farm was quaking ducks until they left. No more ducks for me!


----------



## babsbag

My ducks are about 6 months old, they live a few hundred feet away and I love listening to them, but there are only 4. Had 5 but one disappeared. 

My goats slam each other into the wood pony walls of the barn all of the time, the tin would never work without lining it with plywood.


----------



## Baymule

I built a hoop coop using cow panels. They were about $20 each and I used two. Lumber came off the cull rack at Lowes, treated too! I bought the hinges to hang the door and the little door handle and hasp. The rabbit wire (for cage bottoms) I traded for a couple of jars of home made pickles. The corrugated tin came from a pile that I have scrapped from various places. In the last picture, look inside closely and you can see the 1x4 slats that I screwed into to hold the tin in place. I had to buy the screws, used the leftovers on the Hawg Hut. Already had the OSB plywood, it came from the cull rack at Lowes too. I just love reject lumber!


----------



## NH homesteader

Love that coop idea! Stupid NH winters....  But gave me an idea for our turkey tractor! They don't live long enough to see snow fly.


----------



## Latestarter

Actually, Beekissed has one in West VA, and has posted pics of it buried in snow and her birds do just fine. Just fill it full of dead leaves and the decomposition will generate a little heat and the birds will be fine.


----------



## Baymule

If you get real heavy snows, just run a 2x6 down the middle of the top for extra support. Usually on a 2-cow panel, it's not necessary. On longer spans of cow panels, a support beam works just fine. Go ahead and build one, they're great and mine only took a few days to put together.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've used similar but, not so fancy      Couple boards at side, T-Posts thru bottom hole on a panel  (6 posts for 2 panels, 3 on each side.  Tarp over top and down sides.  tied on with baling twine....open both ends.   Purpose was for quick shade in a field with no barn, or hay shelter so animals could eat, spare rain on hay, etc.   2 hrs tops.  Moveable.   I've had some last a couple years, then the tarps shred -- replace tarp.   can cover on end if you just need a FAST shelter for a while.

Bay's is designed to last longer, ward off visitors to birds.   Luv the "economy" panels...


----------



## babsbag

@Baymule @Mini Horses Those of you that have built these hoop houses can you give me some dimensions for the base? I need mine straight enough on the sides so that the goats don't try and climb it. My bucks will be using one for shelter this winter, tarp covered.


----------



## NH homesteader

I might have to build one for my goat pasture too...  Hmm...  

I would have to close the ends off I think for winter.  My roo got frostbite in what I thought was a draft-free coop last year. I'm going to show my husband though,  he's the builder! 

Also if I put it on skids I wonder if it won't be taxable ...  More things to find out.


----------



## Mini Horses

IS THERE any angle a goat won't attempt to climb?  

The concern is their putting holes into the tarp from those hooves.   You could put a pony wall up easily with plywood, even just hooked to the 3 T-posts.  2x8 panels for sides, then bend the cattle panels within those.  Another panel at rear.  A 10X12 tarp covers that nicely on all 3 sides, due to wood panels.  Couple bales of straw bedding and you have a cozy shelter, open end facing South or SE.  Depending on your location and weather patterns this can be adequate for many animals -- not all! -- you have to consider their own hair coat, etc.   My mini horses are often outside, or just standing in their run-ins if high wind, heavy rain.   In winter they have heavy coats and generate a lot of heat.  Elders less so.  It's all relative an needs to be on animal basis, what location basis, etc.

Buy a good, heavier tarp....Snow?....What are igloos made from?   Internal temps can be contained within such situations, especially if more than one animal.

Mild climate, uses for shade, feeder covers, all good.


----------



## Mini Horses

OOOOPS...base?    depends on the height and tension you want/need.  There is no set rule but I have found 4-6 feet wide gives you room to walk under and enough curve & tension to hold well.  If lower at top from wider spread,  you do not have the curve to let snow melt off ..... AND if too low the goats want to jump on it.  Destroys it.


----------



## madelynmccabe

That is really cool! @Baymule


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> @Baymule @Mini Horses Those of you that have built these hoop houses can you give me some dimensions for the base? I need mine straight enough on the sides so that the goats don't try and climb it. My bucks will be using one for shelter this winter, tarp covered.



I place the sides 8' apart. The length is longer than needed, and braced, so I could drag it to another location if needed. The width of the cow panels is 50 inches. If you are going to build one for the goats, I suggest a solid wall 3 or 4 feet tall, attach the cow panels to that.

http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/hoop-coop.18291/


----------



## madelynmccabe

I thought this would be a funny story for the day! Earlier this week I went out with my goats to do my geometry homework. And of course they came to chew on my binder and backpack. As I flipped through the notes I had written, Maggie and Shea thought it would be fun to mess with the papers. It was fine, until Shea took my notes paper (of course the one I needed for today) and ripped about 1/4 of it off, words and all. She held it in her mouth for a while to taunt me with it, and before I could grab it back, she proceeded to EAT it!!!! So, the most important notes I needed for the day were now in my goat's stomach! I ended up having to text a friend to get the formulas I needed to complete the assignment. Maggie and Shea just love helping me with my schoolwork.  It was quite the story to tell when my friends asked why my paper was all torn up. So now I have to make sure that there are no loose papers when I go out with them, or they will end up being Maggie and Shea's food and I will have to tell everyone at school that "my goat ate my homework".


----------



## Baymule

After thinking it over, is this going to be a permanent build or a very temporary shelter that will be taken down? If very temporary, stab some T-posts in the ground to anchor the cow panel, then wrap fence wire around the sides to keep the goats off.


----------



## babsbag

Baymule said:


> After thinking it over, is this going to be a permanent build or a very temporary shelter that will be taken down? If very temporary, stab some T-posts in the ground to anchor the cow panel, then wrap fence wire around the sides to keep the goats off.



It "should" only have to get me through one winter.  I don't 'do' tarps for very long...I hate little pieces of tarp everywhere.  

I will be using the t-posts for sure and maybe a bottom board to fasten the tarp to so its not flapping in the wind and no goats are pulling at loose ends. Wire around the sides might be a good plan and it I put it close enough to my fence I can run a hot wire around it too...goats love to rub and scratch on everything so that would keep them off it entirely. But I need to make sure they aren't afraid of it or they won't get close enough to go in it. They can be so difficult. 

If winter is slow in coming this year I might get a real shelter built for them. Right now we are taking a break from  dairy construction to build a front  extension on the barn for hay and for rain protection. Then I need to get back to work on the dairy so the bucks may just get a hoop house this year. I also need to make them shelter for their feeder. It never ends.


----------



## DianeKB

I lucked out.  My family owned, exhibited, bred (since the mid 1960s) and I judge Irish Wolfhounds.  Our kennel building was made with Irish Wolfhound sized stalls and doors.  The building transformed perfectly for sheep.  I will gather up some photos and post later today.


----------



## DianeKB

DianeKB said:


> I lucked out.  My family owned, exhibited, bred (since the mid 1960s) and I judge Irish Wolfhounds.  Our kennel building was made with Irish Wolfhound sized stalls and doors.  The building transformed perfectly for sheep.  I will gather up some photos and post later today.



Here are a few photos of my kennel and the remodeling done for the sheep and ducks.  My dogs are now house dogs.  Chain link fencing removed between runs, feed bunk built, and duck run covered with wire and shade cloth to protect them from predators and provide shade.  LOVE my little Call ducks.  Indian Runners and Rouens - not so much.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

madelynmccabe said:


> I thought this would be a funny story for the day! Earlier this week I went out with my goats to do my geometry homework. And of course they came to chew on my binder and backpack. As I flipped through the notes I had written, Maggie and Shea thought it would be fun to mess with the papers. It was fine, until Shea took my notes paper (of course the one I needed for today) and ripped about 1/4 of it off, words and all. She held it in her mouth for a while to taunt me with it, and before I could grab it back, she proceeded to EAT it!!!! So, the most important notes I needed for the day were now in my goat's stomach! I ended up having to text a friend to get the formulas I needed to complete the assignment. Maggie and Shea just love helping me with my schoolwork.  It was quite the story to tell when my friends asked why my paper was all torn up. So now I have to make sure that there are no loose papers when I go out with them, or they will end up being Maggie and Shea's food and I will have to tell everyone at school that "my goat ate my homework".


That's happened to me... More than once...


----------



## Latestarter

Wow Diane, that give all new meaning to the term Sheep Mansion! You've got duck mansion covered as well!  That's awesome that the structure was so easily adapted. I thought that last pic was pretty cool too... the dogs sitting under the eves staying dry while you're standing out in the rain taking their picture! Or maybe that's sleet/snow?


----------



## DianeKB

Latestarter said:


> Wow Diane, that give all new meaning to the term Sheep Mansion! You've got duck mansion covered as well!  That's awesome that the structure was so easily adapted. I thought that last pic was pretty cool too... the dogs sitting under the eves staying dry while you're standing out in the rain taking their picture! Or maybe that's sleet/snow?



LOL!  Yes, it was the first sleet/snow of the year.  My dogs are pretty smart about their comfort!  I love the look on my male Laekenois face -  You idiot, what are you doing out in the weather????  Built the kennel in 1985 for 11 Irish Wolfhounds after buying the house.  Our idea was it should look like the house.  It's been a good building although it is well used on the interior, and we chose not to replace the HVAC unit when it became problematic.


----------



## madelynmccabe

Wow Diane! You've got some farm mansions that for sure!


----------



## DianeKB

madelynmccabe said:


> Wow Diane! You've got some farm mansions that for sure!



Thank you!  I count my blessings every day ))


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Green Acres Farm said:


> That's happened to me... More than once...


Just happened again- you would think I would have learned by now... Two pages out of my history book are eaten. I have to buy a new book! I left for just a second..


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll join the crowd and say that your sheep quarters are awesome


----------



## luvmypets

Well I don't have anything too out of the ordinary. Our sheep/alpacas/chickens sleep in the barn, but our pigs have an outside pen. Its about 100x30 with sheep wire. They have this shelter we bought from tractor supply. We still need to add a gate and hotwire. The stones around the edge are so they don't root out.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow your pigs are way less destructive than mine.  That would be demolished in an hour  or so.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

luvmypets said:


> Well I don't have anything too out of the ordinary. Our sheep/alpacas/chickens sleep in the barn, but our pigs have an outside pen. Its about 100x30 with sheep wire. They have this shelter we bought from tractor supply. We still need to add a gate and hotwire. The stones around the edge are so they don't root out.View attachment 21474
> 
> View attachment 21473
> 
> View attachment 21475


Are the rocks so they don't dig out? Do pigs dig?


----------



## luvmypets

Green Acres Farm said:


> Are the rocks so they don't dig out? Do pigs dig?


Yup "rooting" is when they use their noses to dig.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Are all pigs raised for meat? Do some have other purposes? Just curious...


----------



## luvmypets

Green Acres Farm said:


> Are all pigs raised for meat? Do some have other purposes? Just curious...


Other than pets I do not think so. I am very attatched to animals, but knowing where the meat came from, and how they were treated will definitly come in handy in time for them to; as the breeder said "have their bad day"


----------



## Green Acres Farm

luvmypets said:


> Other than pets I do not think so. I am very attatched to animals, but knowing where the meat came from, and how they were treated will definitly come in handy in time for them to; as the breeder said "have their bad day"


Yes, I am the same way. But, you're raising them in a much more humane way that what you get from the store. They will have a good life.


----------



## NH homesteader

We give our pigs a "last supper".  Since we usually slaughter in the fall it typically consists primarily of pumpkin.  And we say goodnight and thank you.  My husband feels bad,  particularly when we have incredibly friendly pigs. But it's good to know your food had a happy life and I like that,  one bad day.  We are getting ready to butcher 2 pigs in a few weeks here, and chickens soon too.  I'm helping this year.  Usually I hang out  and watch but since my 3 year old has literally been taunting me for not wanting to get my hands dirty,  I'm in.


----------



## Latestarter

3 year olds... gotta love 'em!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well here's my "this week" project for some of my chickens who will be contained for a short while for fertile eggs, select breeds, then the roos will be in the pens.   They're 4X4 floor & 4'7" tall front.   The pens will be variable, depending on location & #s in there, either pasture fence, hog panels with netting cover, etc.   They were set up to also be used for grow-out units.    Simple!  Can cover fronts with clear plastic for winter.   I have a couple of these and they work well, easy to put a couple nesting boxes in if needed. The door does open full above the little chicken door, easy to use small scraper to pull shavings out, etc.    Re-used fiberglass roofing from machine shed -- all new metal roof this Spring -- didn't finish wash down before pic.     I use a similar type hut for my pigs, open front, wider, shorter, etc.  No Mansion but, extremely serviceable. & good addition for current set-up.   Can be put into larger laying hens acre run to familiarize new ones, use for broody hen/chicks, etc. 


 





Moved a group of mini mares to another pasture to help with grass cutting....




 



they are to the right of this swath I cut... then I spun & took in other direction.  They have a lot of work!


 

YEP--rain & manure grows grass.   Maybe I do need a couple cows?   It's all thick at bottom but, as you walk thru, not all tall.  Getting some overseed from this this year.   I'll bushhog next week & another pasture same way -- 5-6 acres.   Other pastures were cut last month, so recovering nicely now for Fall grassing.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, nice place you've got there MH... Nice looking forage! Doesn't look like they'll be wanting for greens!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's some good looking pasture you've got there!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Very nice


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Baymule

Cute little chicken huts! I have some serious pasture envy!


----------



## WantonWoodsman

@Baymule Guess you're not the only one with pasture envy. Lol. @Mini Horses  Luv those chicken huts.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanks, all.   This 15 acre farm was a true Pnut farm before I bought it over 17 yrs ago.  These are the "lower fields", as there is a gradual drop from top to woods @ back, about 50'.   I do not use chemicals, some is native grass, overseeded with other.  Orchard, Bermuda, crabgrass and some of the Australian Peas, chicory, rape, trefoil -- compliments of the "food plots" bags of seed I buy on closeout from deer hunt fanciers.  I do rotate horses & goats through fields.   With all the rain Spring into late summer, some fields weren't needed and were just cut.  This is only a 6 week growth!     The other 8-10 acres isn't so tall but still very, very thick base.
Would hay if I could find someone to bring equipment for such small space.   A shame.....farm is a little "overgrown" with forage right now.   Messy but pretty.  Goats will clear fence lines & one of my carports that honeysuckle found but, I can't.   My pigs are working on tilling a couple other acres for me.  It's a LOT to keep up.  Fall will clear some & my bushhog.

YES -- the woods around have lovely deer.  A 14 pt buck & his does frequent visitors -- almost daily -- plus some wild turkeys.   There's a nice mix of 50-100 acres plots each of woods & crop farms adjacent.

The huts are good with portable pens, for all the things I mentioned -- AND keeping some rascally roos in their place!
Used to never keep any but trying to raise some select types for flock renewal and sales.  HUGE backyard community all around, 30-50 miles out, just looking for a few hens off and on.  Plus my $2 doz eggs, vice $5 for same @WM.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a nice simple but good looking chicken hut.  I'm wondering how easy it is to actually move?

Egg prices always amaze me.  Local farm fresh eggs are just under $2 a dozen and Kroger is at 93 cents for a dozen.


----------



## NH homesteader

Seriously? Farm fresh eggs up here go for $3.50 a dozen minimum.  More like $4 if you have the right market. We used to sell them for $2.50/dozen. We went up to $3 because feed prices went up and someone was so mad they stopped buying from us.  I know for a fact they're paying $4 from someone else now.  Oops


----------



## Mike CHS

The neighbors charge what they do since they are so cheap around here.  There are poultry and egg commercial farms all over this part of the state.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah that makes sense.  I only know of one commercial farm in my state.  It's probably tougher to raise chickens here too! At least 4 months of the year.


----------



## Latestarter

Out here in CO I was doing 3/12, 5/18, 7/36 and raised my price to 4/6/8 respectively. Folks never complained... No idea what they'll sell for when I move. I'll be pretty rural so most folks will probably have their own chickens. I have no plans to go into the egg business... I'll have plenty else to keep me occupied.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!!....I am almost embarrassed to post these pics...seems everybody else has such well thought out plans and workmanship!!....mine is a converted 'Chicken House', but there is a 'Story' about it....so, here goes...this was originally built by my Mom & Dad....back in the late 80's...Mom passed 4yrs ago @ 86yo and Dad is still with us @93....so, I kept the original bldg for that reason...and less work and material cost....here it is...
....the left door was the roost rm and the rt was the nesting rm...there is a wall that separates the 2 with a hole in it so the chickens could go from side to side with doors shut....now, left is the bedding area and rt is a Feed rm...when it is raining....and the goats really like the hole in the wall!!....and the boys like to lay on top of the old nesting boxes...LOL!!....I did add the deck and a back area to increase the pen size....here are a couple of pics of that.... ....I know many of ya may be amazed at the structure of the fence...but, I have small goats so I don't need the extra reinforcement....no Bucks....LOL..at this stage of life I won't get one I can't Handle...so, small is Good....LOL....though we may add a couple of doelings in the future....Small ones!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Goat,  chickens,  etc don't care what their houses look like anyway! My houses are over built,  warm and draft free but...  They're  kinda ugly


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Goat,  chickens,  etc don't care what their houses look like anyway! My houses are over built,  warm and draft free but...  They're  kinda ugly


Guess that is why I am always piddling with stuff for them...LOL...haven't heard the 1st complaint yet...unless the Food is late...ROTF!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> Thanks, all.   This 15 acre farm was a true Pnut farm before I bought it over 17 yrs ago.  These are the "lower fields", as there is a gradual drop from top to woods @ back, about 50'.   I do not use chemicals, some is native grass, overseeded with other.  Orchard, Bermuda, crabgrass and some of the Australian Peas, chicory, rape, trefoil -- compliments of the "food plots" bags of seed I buy on closeout from deer hunt fanciers.  I do rotate horses & goats through fields.   With all the rain Spring into late summer, some fields weren't needed and were just cut.  This is only a 6 week growth!     The other 8-10 acres isn't so tall but still very, very thick base.
> Would hay if I could find someone to bring equipment for such small space.   A shame.....farm is a little "overgrown" with forage right now.   Messy but pretty.  Goats will clear fence lines & one of my carports that honeysuckle found but, I can't.   My pigs are working on tilling a couple other acres for me.  It's a LOT to keep up.  Fall will clear some & my bushhog.
> 
> YES -- the woods around have lovely deer.  A 14 pt buck & his does frequent visitors -- almost daily -- plus some wild turkeys.   There's a nice mix of 50-100 acres plots each of woods & crop farms adjacent.
> 
> The huts are good with portable pens, for all the things I mentioned -- AND keeping some rascally roos in their place!
> Used to never keep any but trying to raise some select types for flock renewal and sales.  HUGE backyard community all around, 30-50 miles out, just looking for a few hens off and on.  Plus my $2 doz eggs, vice $5 for same @WM.


...ya can do like I do every yr...what I can't get to during growing season gets Burned in the late fall and winter...saves a ton of physical work...and gets rid of the bulk....not to mention some of those seeds before spring...I only sow 1 of 4 fields for winter...but I only have 3 goats eating and the deer passing thru....my ducks go thru hay 3x as fast as the goats...they have plenty of browse and grass..they wintered on rye grass, acorns, and honeysuckle...LOL!!....sure is really Nice property!!


----------



## Bossroo

CntryBoy777, good thing you are NOT in Cal. where  slash and burn is DEFNATELY NOT on the to do list . .. if you even strike a match all h*ll will break loose what with all of the environmental groups, fire dept., polititions, and whoever you may cause harm to   see the first flicker of a flame. In some minds , their idea of agriculture is a primitive  hoe and  sweat on your back.   Just a thaught !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bossroo said:


> CntryBoy777, good thing you are NOT in Cal. where  slash and burn is DEFNATELY NOT on the to do list . .. if you even strike a match all h*ll will break loose what with all of the environmental groups, fire dept., polititions, and whoever you may cause harm to   see the first flicker of a flame. In some minds , their idea of agriculture is a primitive  hoe and  sweat on your back.   Just a thaught !


...that's 'Why' I wouldn't live in Calif....I figured out when I was a truck driver that once ya cross the Stateline...you're in a different country....don't mean any Offence....but there are 49 others to choose from....haven't met any from there that wasn't complaining....but leaving never crosses their mind...again no intentions of upsetting anyone from there...just sayin.


----------



## Latestarter

Funny thing about that don'tchaknow... We have a LOT of "EX"-Californians here in Colorado. 

You know... they all moved here to get away from that oppressive/overbearing Govt, high taxes, high cost of living, pollution, traffic, and, well you probably can figure that part out... Besides, although we don't have the ocean, we have mountains and a similar climate (lots of sun). 

What I can't figure out is why they'd all move here to get away from all that stuff, and then do their damnedest to institute the same thing here that caused them to leave CA?! Can't fathom it, and can't fight it, so I'm moving from here.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah same here except they come from Mass and CT!


----------



## Bossroo

birds of a feather, flock together !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Latestarter said:


> Funny thing about that don'tchaknow... We have a LOT of "EX"-Californians here in Colorado.
> 
> You know... they all moved here to get away from that oppressive/overbearing Govt, high taxes, high cost of living, pollution, traffic, and, well you probably can figure that part out... Besides, although we don't have the ocean, we have mountains and a similar climate (lots of sun).
> 
> What I can't figure out is why they'd all move here to get away from all that stuff, and then do their damnedest to institute the same thing here that caused them to leave CA?! Can't fathom it, and can't fight it, so I'm moving from here.


A mind that is 'Twisted' will never 'See' straight....no matter Where their 'Feet' are located....hopefully not Close by here...oh that's right...we are just uneducated 'Rednecks' here in Mississippi...and I Love it!!....LOL!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow....turn your head for ONE minute and the whole thread changes, lol!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I needa build a pig house...any ideas?  @Baymule -  can I borrow your pig hut?


----------



## NH homesteader

Oops


----------



## Mini Horses

Mike CHS said:


> That is a nice simple but good looking chicken hut. I'm wondering how easy it is to actually move?



Thank you.   Easy to make & move.  I have two with legs under the base, hand moving takes less bending.  These are set up for use with broodies and young chicks, grow outs, so legs left off.

I can easily lift the bar at rear and move it.   Hook rope to mover and move, etc.  Used lighter ext plywood, 2X2 at inside corners and roof cross, lightweight roofing, to be able to move.  Wind won't be an issue with lower base.   My pig ones are heavy & have eye bolts to pull/lift with tractor, heavier lumber. 

These are basic, can be used for lambs & goats, too.    They are a "little" 3 sided run-in.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> I needa build a pig house...any ideas?  @Baymule -  can I borrow your pig hut?



My lambs are using it right now, we hauled 3 to slaughter and only 2 ewes are using it. They will soon join the flock and meet their future Baby Daddy. You can come get the Hawg Hut, but will have to return it in the fall when we get another batch of hogs. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> but will have to return it in the fall when we get another batch of hogs. LOL


Like this fall?  In a couple weeks?  LOL

I keep telling myself it's fall...but the weather and the 120 heat index today keep telling me it's NOT!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Like this fall?  In a couple weeks?  LOL
> 
> I keep telling myself it's fall...but the weather and the 120 heat index today keep telling me it's NOT!


No, next fall, 2017. LOL We have plenty hog meat in the freezer...well, not BACON! But does anyone EVER get enough BACON? With the roosters we butchered, the hog from spring 2016 and some venison from a neighbor, we have a good stash of meat for awhile. We can probably get by with butchering a hog every other year. And we'll pick up our lambs from slaughter in a week or two, we are keeping 1/2 of one for ourselves.

But if you don't want to do that hauling back and forth, just throw 'em up a hoop house and toss a lot of hay in it. You can bend over a cow panel, stab some T-posts in to wire it to and put plywood up for the back. Drill holes in the edges of the plywood and wire to the cow panel, tie a tarp over the whole thing and TA-DA!!! Pigs have a house!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, technically, I have a couple places I can put them for farrowing...just haven't picked the best spot yet.  I'm thinking I'll let the sow into the now empty former feed room of the 'red shed.'  It's big enough that she can farrow in there and not be so cramped that she would squarsh the babies.  Or, there's the hoop house that the bucks are using now.  It's about 20 feet long and is easily divided in half when needed.  I just need to keep a close eye on this gal and hope I can predict her delivery enough in advance to put her in a suitable place.   (but thanks for the offer!)


----------



## Mini Horses

OF COURSE you know that she will pick her own spot........
unless she just cannot get out of where you put her.   Plus, get her there a couple weeks ahead to settle.

Ahhh,   silly FEM.     Lots of straw!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> OF COURSE you know that she will pick her own spot........



Oh no she won't!     I will be penning her up within the next couple weeks and she'll have them in whichever pen I pen her in, lol.  (say that 5 times real fast, lol)

Can't get straw here....  lotsa shavings with a layer of hay on top.


----------



## Mini Horses

BRAVELY said!!!

Use hay.  They can more easily nest to cover & hind them.  We'll see how this goes.

Mine are due 1st week of Dec, normally cold here.   I have 2 houses there so they can each have one.  Let's see if they use them or try to share.   May have to divide the pen when due.
Will see where the nesting goes, then decide.

They have always been in the one like peas in a pod.  Hope they change to farrow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> BRAVELY said!!!



YUP - lol!  I have a plan and she better not try to mess it up.  This will be her second time farrowing - but first since I've owned her.  Her first time was out in the open in the spot of her choice - she had 6 but lost 4 which is why I want access.  I would just rather have access to the little critters from the get go so if there's any problems I can intervene.

I just posted a pic of her over on the "Potbelly or AGH?" thread.


----------



## madelynmccabe

Hey everyone! It's been awhile since we've talked on this thread but I have exciting news! I have finally saved a little over $300 to expand my goat's fence!!!! We built it small because we were expecting to get Nigerian Dwarfs... but the man that was selling them was out by the time we went to look, so we had to go with a couple of his Nubians with a little bit of Nigerian Dwarf in them. We had already built the fence and there was no use in tearing a whole side down and trying to expand it in a matter of days before they came home. So we left it small and when they grew we planned to expand it. In the meantime, they have grown like crazy and become so full of energy it's unreal!! They still haven't reached their full size, but are already much larger then the Nigerian Dwarfs we had planned on. And my dad told me that I had to save up the money to expand their fence since he paid for their house and their fence that we have now. I was very nervous but after 6 months I have finally reach my goal!!!!! We will start construction this spring when it warms up, but honestly I'd love to go out there right now in 20 degree weather and work on it so I could see how happy they will be when I'm done! But I doubt my dad would agree to that





It's not the easiest to see but at the very far right if the pic is a wooden fence post... I'll be expanding it all the way out there!! I can't wait for my goaties to have this much space to run, graze, and play. And we have such nice neighbors to let us connect our goats fence to their huge sheep pasture!! They have saved us so much money on fencing wich has been absolutely great! Also I'd love to see your pastures and any play toys that you give your goats/other animals to give me ideas of what fun things I should put in their new space!


----------



## CntryBoy777

this lounger is by far their Favorite...we play Flip it several times each day...unless it rains of course... I flip it Up and they Flip it over... I have to be careful where I put it tho....because Comet, the white one, will try to manoeuvre it close to the fence and try Jumping it.... but, what gets the most use is the deck...  this was because of the sloping ground the building is on. However, in your field ya can build a portion for them to run, jump, and lay on off the damp ground. They play "King of the Mountain" and "Chase" on the deck and on the tires with rock in them. They also play with their feed buckets, but learned to remove the handles before using...


----------



## Latestarter

Having good neighbors is a real joy!


----------



## madelynmccabe

@CntryBoy777  those look super fun and I'm sure my girls would love them! They have one big tractor tire in their fence and I hope to find them a few more since they love it so much... and we have a bunch of extra lumber from our new shed and I bet I could talk my dad into letting me use some of it to build a small deck!
Any more suggestions???


----------



## CntryBoy777

It just depends on your scrap pile, materials availbe (cheap), and Free. A pile of gravel, some boulders, wood spools, and pallets can make many things and spots to be off damp ground. Looks like ya are some where in the Plains, cause in your pic it looks flat, concrete squares can be a path for them to walk on above damp ground and file some Hoof off in the process and aids in hoove problems. I sow rye grass around in their pen in the fall here and during winter they will walk on the squares to nibble rye grass and winter peas. Hoof trimming is minimal, and 4-6 put together makes a warm spot to lay on and drier than damp cold ground. Just remember when ya put things together don't put much in to it, because goats will have ya repairing it or replacing it enough. I make most to be able to come apart and put back together...keeps them Active and focused on something other than the Other side of the fence...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's my 3 when it is flip up and the ground is damp...


----------



## madelynmccabe

@CntryBoy777 yes! We are in the middle of Tornado Alley and there are no hills or any sort of high ground for them, although they would probably love to be on top of a hill, but there are none for miles and miles and miles... it's hard to see in my picture above but behind their hay feeder that have 10 or so rocks to wear their hooves down and they play on them so much that I haven't trimmed their hooves in a while!! It's amazing how much time a day they spend playing "King of the Hill" on those little rocks! I plan on making the platforms because where we live, there is no water runoff so it just pools in the yard and they don't like that at all. I definitely won't put too much stuff, I want to encourage them to graze more rather then to eat hay and grain that I have to buy! Again I cannot wait for this change and all of the extra space they will have!


----------



## Bruce

My "herds" live in the shed part of the barn. The upper part was built before the US Civil War, the shed part probably relatively early in the 1900s

South entrance to the shed part of the barn
 

Barn alley


Chicken coop is a converted horse stall about halfway into the barn.


The alpacas' stall is at the north end of the building. There is a small alley that runs along its north wall leading to their door to the outside.


NO idea why the picture of that little pile of wood is in there!

@Latestarter - 3 words: Wood's Style Coop! It would work great down there in TX.


----------



## madelynmccabe

wow! @Bruce That seems really nice and  bet your animals love it!!


----------



## madelynmccabe

I'm so excited! It's been so unusually warm this winter that my dad has cleared me to start construction on the goats fence! I'll post pics later but I have all the t posts in and I'm waiting on our big wooden post and the fence roll. I also have some fun toy ideas for them if you want to see.


----------



## TAH

madelynmccabe said:


> I'm so excited! It's been so unusually warm this winter that my dad has cleared me to start construction on the goats fence! I'll post pics later but I have all the t posts in and I'm waiting on our big wooden post and the fence roll. I also have some fun toy ideas for them if you want to see.


Of course, we want to see!


----------



## Latestarter

Pictures girl... we need pictures or it never happened!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Pictures girl... we need pictures or it never happened!


Says the dearth of pictures man


----------



## madelynmccabe

I'm going to have to post them tommorow! I have a video of the whole thing but it says it's too large to post and it's too dark to get a good picture!!!


----------



## madelynmccabe

But anyways... here are my ideas for their new toys. 




 

 

 
Sorry I had to screenshot them off of google! It's the only thing I could find


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well it is good to hear from ya again. 
It looks as though ya have made some Good choices on the "Toys", and it is wonderful news that ya are getting started on a fence. 
I am in the process here of that very thing, and it is a lot of work, but when it is done it will be so much Better. I can't wait to see yours and all of those new "Toys" with goats all over them.


----------



## madelynmccabe

@CntryBoy777 good luck with your projects too! I'll upload a clear pic in the morning of the fence. But it may be awhile before I get all of their toys up... not sure when my dad will help me build them


----------



## Bruce

Those "toys" look like a great thing for active dogs!


----------



## Latestarter

I believe those toys are for the goats...


----------



## madelynmccabe

Here is the original fence (the goats are back there trying to get the sheeps' attention)




Here are a couple pics...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it looks like ya have plenty of room for quite a few "Toys" in that area. Your goats will enjoy all the new ground to Explore.


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like you're basically doubling the area they'll have... that makes room for another 1/2 dozen animals!!!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> I believe those toys are for the goats...



That could work too!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yes! @Latestarter  , I'm plannning on milking them when they get older so I may have some babies in there for a few months!


----------



## madelynmccabe

It's done! They have a huge space now and finally get to stretch their legs for a good sprint!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know you and they are very Happy!


----------



## Bruce

madelynmccabe said:


> View attachment 27809 It's done! They have a huge space now and finally get to stretch their legs for a good sprint!


I think they have too much space, better get more goats


----------



## Latestarter

You beat me to the punch there Bruce... When do the additional animals come to join in all that open space?


----------



## madelynmccabe

Hmmmmm... well in 6 months to a year I'm thinking of having kids!!!! So their fence will be full for a few months. Then I plan on milking them and keeping one of the babies... I can't just give them all away can I?


----------



## Bruce

Not near as I can tell reading about all the babies born here on BYH.


----------

